# Remote Codes for an ilo TV



## tsmacro

Does anyone know the remote codes for ilo TV's (they're an "generic brand" sold by Wal-mart)? I'm trying to use it with a 942 receiver and for the life of me these remote codes seem to be some kind of classified government secret, oh wait that can't be true because if they were someone would've leaked them to the press by now!:lol: But anyway, i've checked the manual that came w/ the receiver, checked Dish's website, tried the process described in the manual that supposedly let's the remote "find" the remote code and no luck there either. Oh and it seems that ilo doesn't have it's own website either. My bosses boss is on this kick of getting our tv working w/ just one remote (even though the rest of us really don't care) and has made this some kind of crusade and has appointed me his champion in getting this figured out, so if anybody knows, HELP!!


----------



## boba

Search for a universal remote that will operate ILO & DISH or look for a learning remote to teach both codes to. Don't expect to find any other remotes that will duplicate DISH's UHF capabilities just the IR.I can suggest RCA RCU800MSL as a low cost learning remote that has satellite and TV functions.


----------



## tsmacro

boba said:


> Search for a universal remote that will operate ILO & DISH or look for a learning remote to teach both codes to. Don't expect to find any other remotes that will duplicate DISH's UHF capabilities just the IR.I can suggest RCA RCU800MSL as a low cost learning remote that has satellite and TV functions.


Yeah it should be so easy, but of course he wants it to work with Dish remote. He doesn't want to admit that maybe there's going to be problems when you go out and buy the cheapest HD tv you can find. You see apparently he bought a bunch of these HD monitors to use in our various offices and he wants them all to work w/ the Dish remote. He doesn't understand why it won't, after all there's a big list in 942 manual with all these different brands the remote works with so he's sure there's gotta be a way to get it to work with his ilo's. Of course the other thing he doesn't get is that we'd be better off having 622's to show off rather than the 942's, but he just says, why bother they come out w/ new receivers every year and we can't be bothered to get new receivers EVERY time they change them. Yeah he's a bit clueless, oh well.


----------



## CABill

What ILO model at WallyWorld?
Which DISH remote are you trying to use to control the ILO TV? The 942 came with an IR only 5.2 and IR/UHF Pro 6.2. There is an updated 6.2 remote (has a black circle around Sat button) and the 6.3 is even newer. Those newer remotes MIGHT have codes for additional TVs. There was also some mention of something about the "Power scan" on the original 6.2 remote that was updated with the "black circle" 6.2 remotes. I can't remember details.


----------



## tsmacro

CABill said:


> What ILO model at WallyWorld?
> Which DISH remote are you trying to use to control the ILO TV? The 942 came with an IR only 5.2 and IR/UHF Pro 6.2. There is an updated 6.2 remote (has a black circle around Sat button) and the 6.3 is even newer. Those newer remotes MIGHT have codes for additional TVs. There was also some mention of something about the "Power scan" on the original 6.2 remote that was updated with the "black circle" 6.2 remotes. I can't remember details.


Part of the problem is I don't what model ilo it is, apparantly no one seems to know where the manual for these things are. And it's mounted on the wall so I can't see the back of it and on the front it just says "ilo HDtv". I'm not sure what size it is either, but it's not huge i'd guess between 20" and 23". Not that the model number seems to matter much because I can't find any info on remote codes for any ilo's at all let alone any particular model #. It's almost as if no one wants to admit they exist! :lol: Oh and the remote is the 5.2 IR that came w/ the 942.


----------



## Dozoclown

Turn on the TV. Push and hold down the TV mode button on the Dish remote. When all mode lights come on release TV button. Then press the large red power button on the Dish remote. Now press the up arrow until the TV turns off (do this slowly otherwise you can overshoot the code). Then press the search button (#). The TV mode light will blink three times. If this does not find the code then there isn't one programmed into the remotefor that tv.


----------



## tsmacro

Dozoclown said:


> Turn on the TV. Push and hold down the TV mode button on the Dish remote. When all mode lights come on release TV button. Then press the large red power button on the Dish remote. Now press the up arrow until the TV turns off (do this slowly otherwise you can overshoot the code). Then press the search button (#). The TV mode light will blink three times. If this does not find the code then there isn't one programmed into the remotefor that tv.


Yep, ive done that, per the instructions in the 942's manual and it hasn't worked. Ok well that does it then I guess like you said it means there isn't one programmed into the remote for the tv. Pretty much what I expected, but my boss's boss wasn't going to be happy until I exhausted every possibility.


----------



## boba

tsmacro said:


> Yep, ive done that, per the instructions in the 942's manual and it hasn't worked. Ok well that does it then I guess like you said it means there isn't one programmed into the remote for the tv. Pretty much what I expected, but my boss's boss wasn't going to be happy until I exhausted every possibility.


Again find a learning remote and teach it the codes from the DISH and ILO remotes, it takes time but it works probably for less than $20.


----------



## mgs24

boba said:


> Again find a learning remote and teach it the codes from the DISH and ILO remotes, it takes time but it works probably for less than $20.


I bought an Ilo 32" tv at Wal-Mart about a month ago and it works fine with my 942 tv2 remote. I am not sure what version the remote is but it does work. I had to:

"Turn on the TV. Push and hold down the TV mode button on the Dish remote. When all mode lights come on release TV button. Then press the large red power button on the Dish remote. Now press the up arrow until the TV turns off (do this slowly otherwise you can overshoot the code). Then press the search button (#). The TV mode light will blink three times. If this does not find the code then there isn't one programmed into the remotefor that tv."

I will look when I get home at the remote version.

Mike


----------



## CABill

In addition to posting which remote you used, could you push and hold TV until the lights come on and then hit ##? That will display the current setting for your TV. You have to count out the blinks. Your "ILO" may be manufactured by an entirely different company than the other "ILO", but he could at least try entering your TV code. If his remote doesn't blink three times after 123#, his remote doesn't recognize that code.

You could also try entering the same 3 digit code that worked on your TV2 (6.2 supplied with 942) on your TV1 (5.2) to see if it also controls your ILO.


----------



## mgs24

My wife just looked for me and says it a UHF/Pro 8.0 

It worked fine with the 32" ILO from Wal-Mart.


----------



## tigerl78

i just logged into this, so if you have figured it out i am happy for you, but to let you know if you haven't, the man that came and set up my dvr box for Dish, figured out the code, now I am trying to find out who he was for my sister who has Direct tv and can't figure out the code for her ilo tv. So if I do find out the code i will post it on here. Good luck.


----------



## dhageremtp

Go out and buy a Logitech Harmony Remote and program in the ILO. It is listed as a manufacture in the list, so all you need is the TV model number and it will work.

It works great with my RCA tv and my dish!


----------



## tony2tall

I had no problem programming DISH remote with the ILO Brand TV. But unable to get a Universal 4 & 1 to program with the TV. DISH Reciever programmed with the Universal.


----------

